
Cryptocurrency stunt to climb Mount Everest reportedly turns deadly - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/05/25/cryptocurrency-stunt-to-climb-mount-everest-reportedly-turns-deadly.html
======
perl4ever
Odd they don't name the deceased.

